# Another "White Spots" Topic



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi, I've read a few topics about RBPs having small white "specks" or "spots" in different areas of the body. I have 2 Rbs, one has some small white specks that resemble a "whitehead" on a human, they look cloudy, no bigger than a grain or two of salt, and are around the head. I used a soft toothbrush and brushed one or two off without much effort, prior to this, I had brushed one off with the tip of my finger as the RB swam by.

My reason for posting, is that this RB also has some fin rot, and appears to have some cloudy "buildup" around his gills, and I didn't know if these were linked to a more serious problem...

I did a 20% water change in my 70gallon this past weekend, and haven't done anything else in the past few months out-of-the-ordinary that might cause a reaction...

From what I've read, it doesn't seem to be anything serious..Should I let it cure itself, play with water temp, etc??

thanks for any info... sorry for the re-post

eazy

(can post a few pictures later if need be..)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ths specs seem to sound like ick
not sure what the buildup around the gills would be

just do a seack on the internet or this forum then you will find all you need to know about ick and clould probably find the other disease your explaining too


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> ths specs seem to sound like ick
> not sure what the buildup around the gills would be
> 
> just do a seack on the internet or this forum then you will find all you need to know about ick and clould probably find the other disease your explaining too


Thanks, I usually just come here and search for a little while, but this just seemed like it could be a little different........

I'll search again..

thanks

eazy


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

Piranha died this morning....... About five years old.... Name was Suge because he was always the biggest, bullied my other Piranhas...


























R.I.P Suge


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

StryfeMP said:


> sorry for your loss


Appreciate that.. Have one left now (purchased 4 this past "batch"), see how long he has left, he's pretty healthy now. When he goes, I'll start all over again


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Hopefully he doesn't go, piranhas can live up to 10+ years. Well, if I were you I'd get some of the same size as him, but when you put them in, rearrange the tank as to wreck whatever territory he's established in the tank. They should be fine. Also, with fish that size, depending on how much you feed them that is, you should probably do more than a waterchange per weekend, do two. What kind of filtration were you using for the 70gal?


----------

